# How do I cut matching notches? (building a shoe rack)



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm making a "cubby" shoe rack and need to notch the uprights and shelves so that they join together. This picture shows exactly what I want to do.










How do I do this? I have a TS and Dado set, but cutting completely through half the width of a very skinny board is a recipie for disaster. How do I do this? Thanks!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like you've already done it. Lol


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

That's not me. I'm better looking that that. :laughing:
I was searching vids on Youtube and found that. He doesn't show HOW he did it however. He just says "And I joined them together like this..."


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Sandwich the skinny board between 2 other pieces and cut it then glue it to the other. Either that or dado rabbet in a long board and use thin boards as the walls to slide in the rabbet.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mikeintexas said:


> That's not me. I'm better looking that that. :laughing:
> I was searching vids on Youtube and found that. He doesn't show HOW he did it however. He just says "And I joined them together like this..."


Yes that's sailor. He's a member here. 
Are you wanting to know what tools to use to do this? Or how? Your just measure the width of the board and notch it half the with on each one. So if its 4" then notch it 2" on each one. 
Do you have a bandsaw or a jigsaw?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I would set the dado up, then clamp multiple pieces together and use a sled or miter gauge to feed then through.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

How do you clamp multiple pieces together when feeding them through a TS? Screwed together? This "cubby box" will all be built from 1/2" ply...there won't be any "skinny and fat" boards. I admit, my inexperience is showing here.  I have a TS, bandsaw, jigsaw and circular saw. I figure doing it this way is much faster than cutting a ton of short boards for the upright pieces/dividers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mikeintexas said:


> How do you clamp multiple pieces together when feeding them through a TS? Screwed together?


The edge that gets the slot is down to the table. You stack them together and clamp up both ends (like a sandwich). You could use a sled, or the miter gauge. 



















.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah, got it. I've done full-length dados before but never "halfway thru." Thanks for explaining it, and thanks to all for the advice! :thumbsup:



cabinetman said:


> The edge that gets the slot is down to the table. You stack them together and clamp up both ends (like a sandwich). You could use a sled, or the miter gauge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

